# Pipe Lining



## NF Plumbing (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi I'm a new member here and was wondering who out there is using a drain lining system? Which one do they use?and Why?

Rob


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Rob, welcome to the site, please post an introduction.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I used to sell alot of Permaliner. As a matter of fact, I sold one the other day for my buddy come and complete.


Permaliner is the way to go, especially in a lateral. Pull pipe is out. Waste of time.

There are cities that will only approve Permaliner.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I second permaliner. Real nice people to deal with too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We use Max-Liner.

http://www.maxlinerusa.com


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Doesn't inversion lining still require excavation if there is no clean out outside the house or building?

Are you really going to take one of those inversion pots into someone's house???

I just saw several of those big things at the Pumper show and I can't imagine it would be easy to do from in the house. 

Not real knowledgeable on inversion lining so let me know.


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

jrsaltz said:


> Doesn't inversion lining still require excavation if there is no clean out outside the house or building?
> 
> Are you really going to take one of those inversion pots into someone's house???
> 
> ...


 
just trench up right outsde and line up the sewer or drain, turn it around and line down to the city saddle with a transion. 1 entry pit, even easier, but always deeper, trench the 6 x 4 at the property line. no need to blow the tricky transition then


nice to see u jr.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jrsaltz said:


> Doesn't inversion lining still require excavation if there is no clean out outside the house or building?
> 
> Are you really going to take one of those inversion pots into someone's house???
> 
> ...


Yea you need a cleanout or another entry point to run the liner in from.
The pot isn't all that big a problem we just put down a tarp and go to town...


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

What about pull in place type liners? 

Anyone had sucess with that type of set up?

I use the Fernco Pipe Patch system now for point repairs but have heard that pull and push in place liners are pretty easy to use.


----------

